# Banty Rooster after a duck!



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

When I went to get grain at our feed mill, I saw the silliest thing. A banty rooster was chasing a duck, (big white pet type duck) she had that frantic look on her face and was running and trying to fly. She ran back and forth across the little side street the mill is on. Finally, the rooster jumped/flew onto her back, grabbed the nape of her neck and did the rooster thing. :laugh:

It looked so funny- I have never seen a rooster go after a duck, but I am never around ducks, so maybe this is common behavior? He was so much smaller than her, but that sure didn't deter him! I wish I would have thought quickly enough and taken a photo....


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I've heard it can happen, but have never seen it. I think it has almost happened here because one time I happened to see Mr. Drake chasing the rooster away from a duck. I didn't actually see it though.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

My neighbors bantys go after the goose and the turkeys! Of course they get flogged and held down but they don't learn. :laugh:


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

I'venever seen a roo go after a duck, but I did have a duck hen who would follow a chicken hen around and bob her head at her like a mating dance thing  It was pretty silly!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, that would be something to see


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

We have had roosters do that to ducks ,girl or boy ducks :/


----------

